
Chinese leadership facing rare backlash for handling of U.S. trade dispute - maxwell
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/09/handling-of-us-trade-dispute-causes-rift-in-chinese-leadership-source.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17723634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17723634)

